# Good fish to add to this tank?



## eemmais (Oct 28, 2012)

I am going to start cycling a 20 gallon long tank tomorrow. I know for sure it will have 6 glolight tetras. I also wanted to add a bristlenose pleco. Is there any center piece fish I could add? Would a betta do okay with the pleco? Any ideas would be great.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

A betta would be okay with the pleco, not sure about the tetras though. In a 20 you have a decent amount of options, some tiger endlers would be awesome, danios, rasboras, cory's, guppies, or you can make it a sorority tank!


----------



## waterdog (Dec 31, 2012)

You will love bristlenose. Mine is the star of my 75!


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

I would add about 6 more tetra. The larger the group, the better they do. 

Honestly I don't think that tank is large enough for a centerpiece fish. You could look into a school of cories for the bottom, tho.


----------



## Crowntails (Feb 12, 2013)

I agree to add 6 more tetras.

Bristlenose plecos make tons of waste. You need to be very diligent on your water changes. 25% min.

I'd do: 


Single betta
12 glowlight tetras
1 bristlenose


----------



## eemmais (Oct 28, 2012)

Thanks guys! I think I'll add more tetras, and some shrimp. And Crowntails, we have the same name


----------



## Crowntails (Feb 12, 2013)

eemmais said:


> Thanks guys! I think I'll add more tetras, and some shrimp. And Crowntails, we have the same name


Great to hear! Haha, that's cool :-D


----------

